
Ask HN: What is the best tech stack for privacy? - gavribirnbaum
I want to live a more privacy-aware online life. In Email, browsing, sharing, and more. What tools do you use for that?
======
wilsonbright
Try decentralized apps built on Blockstack. [https://app.co](https://app.co)
has list of apps.

------
nightchalk16
[https://www.privacytools.io/](https://www.privacytools.io/)

------
Ivankaramazov
Browsing: Ungoogled Chromium or Vivaldi

Email: Tutanota

Sharing: Disroot or /e/ cloud

